# New Baby Boy! Needs name suggestions???



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

So I went to petco today to get my rodent blocks and low and behold the got new baby Rats in and there was only 2 colored babies. An Agouti Female Berk and a Beige Mismarked Hooded. Speaking to the employee restocking thebarea siad they try hard for the colored rats to do to Pet homes because most people only want to feed the white rats or the tan ones. I was heart broken but I know its true. The little agouti stood great chance at being taken by this girl and he boyfriend looking for a colored Female. The Beige Hooded was terrified in corner and I asked to jold him absolutely petrified. Urinated and pooped on me instantly and tried to bolt. Being so scared I knew he was gonna be a feeder so I took him. Would have taken the Agouti girl but she would be seperate until my boys get neutered and I wasnt sure when I can get a friend for her. My breeder is suppose to get me a Blue next week but who knows. Im on the list. So names needed.Was thinking Eragon, Edward, Echo, or Casper ( like the ghost cause hes scared)Any suggestions. Approx. 7weeks


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Love the name Casper.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheddar


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I think Casper

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like a Casper to me


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Casper! He's gorgeous!


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm horrible with names but that is one adorable baby!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow hes adorable and has such a sweet face. Theres something so warm and soft about it. I like Edward out of the names you picked, but I'm in the process of picking a name for my boy I'm about to take home, so heres a few more
Clyde, Floyd, Rudy, Scooter, Preston, Finn, Sid (I think thats what I'm gonna name my boy) and Beans


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. He looks so soft. All my rats get names starting with "R". Just a tradition with me. Your little boy looks warm and sunshiny. Maybe he's a Sunny?


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Kasper it is. My daughters pick. She loves that cartoon


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Update: He's going to a new home tomorrow. My brother is taking him. With onyx Another rescue baby. Woot woot all rescues rehomed now....Kasper will finish quarantine here and next week he will move to my brothers.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Oh my LORD he's SO CUTE!!!


----------

